# COCO PEEPS! the best coco nutrient range? any secret recipes?



## kaos.underwave (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey

So what are your thoughts?

What are your favourites?


----------



## Basald (Aug 8, 2008)

Right now I am using the following in flower with no flushing prior to h2o only the last 5 days.

Canna Coco A/B 1-5ml/gal ease up 1ml per week from clone and back down before flush
Canna Rhizotonic 1-10ml/gal (higher dose for initial wetting and transplanting)
Canna Cannazyme 4ml/gal continually
Canna Boost 1-5ml/gal
Canna PK13/14 3ml/gal in weeks in weeks 3 and 4, sometimes 5
HCO Purple Maxx Snow Storm 2ml/gal as soon as budding begins
HCO Gravity 2ml/gal last 2 weeks
AdvNutes Overdrive 4ml/gal last 3 weeks
Botanicare Cal-mag Plus 5ml/gal continually
Botanicare Sweet 5-30ml/gal ease up from 5-10-20-30 and stay @ 30 right up to flush
Botanicare Hydroguard 5ml/gal weekly on top of normal feeding



I dislike this feeding schedule for one reason only: Cost. Canna Boost is an amazing product but it costs an arm and a leg especially when used drain to waste with runoff. I use Sweet in very high doses and I go through gallons pretty quickly. I would like to try Sweet Leaf from Advanced as well as Flora Nectar from GH to replace Sweet as my primary flavor additive. I like the distinct flavor of Sweet Leaf but I like the molasses in the GH stuff.


There is a GH 3-part recipe with very few additives that can be found on icmag in the coco forums that I am going to try soon, probably run after next. GH is impressing me w/ coco.

I have no complaints about the quality of my product using the above. I get heavy yields of very frosty and flavorful buds but it just isnt enough to justify the costs.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2008)

i've used canna's a&b in coco and did well. i used their pk 13/14 in flower. now i use house and gardens coco line. this is some great stuff. i also use their multi enzym, top booster, bud xl and roots excelurator. usually in the 800's ppm. i run a ph of 5.8 throughout.


----------



## kaos.underwave (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks for the info basald,

wow, you get two or three weeks of pk 13/14, plus the others, and no regular flushing?
I suppose that shows you get the doses just right..

I am also very interested in canna boost, but the price keeps putting me off, I know I'd get through that stuff so quickly, too. Looking at the comparative price and concentration of hesi's boost product supervit [1ml/65l £20/100ml] made me change my mind. Now I feel like I'm missing out, hehe damn

do you find the cal-mag plus a significant additive, or just icing on the cake?
How is the botanicare working out for you?

I'm trying not to go crazy building up a costly concoction too


----------



## kaos.underwave (Aug 8, 2008)

house and garden, ey silky? I didn't even think they were crop specific, but I guess with something called 'bud xl'...glad to hear you're liking it anyway.. 

Better than Canna you say?
What made you switch?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2008)

kaos.underwave said:


> house and garden, ey silky? I didn't even think they were crop specific, but I guess with something called 'bud xl'...glad to hear you're liking it anyway..
> Better than Canna you say? What made you switch?


i used canna a few years back and then bought some more recently. i had a little plastic cup, pre-marked for canna coco nutes. i used it both times and noticed that canna had started watering down their nutes. it's strength was reduced by about 1/5 th. i thought that was pretty crappy so i stopped using it. i started using house and garden after i got some free samples from my grow shop.


----------



## kaos.underwave (Aug 8, 2008)

despicable! thats well sneaky.


----------



## mrfloaty (May 9, 2009)

Easy guys and gals been using coco for a few years now and love it, use the usual A/B 10-15ml in 5ltr. Ryzotonic 8-13 ml in 5ltr during the growing and veg stage then to 2-5ml in 5ltr during flowering, cannazyme i use 8-12ml in 5ltr from start to finish after good roots have developed, PK13/14 this i have had a few grows to find out what it can really do and have found that its can be used heavaly or as much as your plant can take for as long as it takes to show nute burn when this happens i flushed with canna flush for 1 water then 1 plain water flush then back on full strength nuts, use canna boost through the flowering stage at 10-15ml in 5ltr with good results, but i would like to ask if anyone knows an equally good boost that is cheeper than the canna boost ..........


----------



## jberry (Jul 23, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> Easy guys and gals been using coco for a few years now and love it, use the usual A/B 10-15ml in 5ltr. Ryzotonic 8-13 ml in 5ltr during the growing and veg stage then to 2-5ml in 5ltr during flowering, cannazyme i use 8-12ml in 5ltr from start to finish after good roots have developed, PK13/14 this i have had a few grows to find out what it can really do and have found that its can be used heavaly or as much as your plant can take for as long as it takes to show nute burn when this happens i flushed with canna flush for 1 water then 1 plain water flush then back on full strength nuts, use canna boost through the flowering stage at 10-15ml in 5ltr with good results, but i would like to ask if anyone knows an equally good boost that is cheeper than the canna boost ..........


totally agree on using the pk more than suggested... after trying to time the pk just right a few runs i decided to just use it from first signs of flower to about 2 weeks before harvest at 4ml per gallon instead of 6ml per gallon that canna suggest, i still bump it up to 6 for the 4th week then back down... im getting way better results and never got any nute burn at all !

what kinda results are you seeing from the cannaboost accelerator??
i stopped using it after talking to canna a lot about the product, they straight up told me "it wont really help with yield, just quality" i did notice that it seemed to knock a few days off my flower time but other than that, i cant tell the difference between using it full dose (16 ml per gal.) or not using it at all ! im now saving over $1000.00 per cycle by not using the boost.

although it should be noted that i replaced the boost with house and gardens Bud XL so maybe that stuff is kinda similar even though its less than half the price?? idk they're both green but the h&g stuff looks like mouthwash and the canna boost is thick and dark... haha who knows.

I to would like to know of all alternatives to the canna boost accelerator... 

MR.FLOATY, any thoughts on the h&g's bud xl as a alternative? seems to be working great but im not sure that they are even that similar of products?


----------



## Properlike (Aug 1, 2009)

jberry said:


> totally agree on using the pk more than suggested... after trying to time the pk just right a few runs i decided to just use it from first signs of flower to about 2 weeks before harvest at 4ml per gallon instead of 6ml per gallon that canna suggest, i still bump it up to 6 for the 4th week then back down... im getting way better results and never got any nute burn at all !
> 
> what kinda results are you seeing from the cannaboost accelerator??
> i stopped using it after talking to canna a lot about the product, they straight up told me "it wont really help with yield, just quality" i did notice that it seemed to knock a few days off my flower time but other than that, i cant tell the difference between using it full dose (16 ml per gal.) or not using it at all ! im now saving over $1000.00 per cycle by not using the boost.
> ...


IF You are going to use Boost by Canna just use it as a foliar spray as I do for the first 2 weeks of budding it will accelerate bud development and you'll use a shit ton less I have that ity-bity bottle which has lasted me nearly three grows going on four.


----------



## Properlike (Aug 1, 2009)

Boost as foliar spray goes a loooong way!!!


----------



## jberry (Aug 1, 2009)

Properlike said:


> IF You are going to use Boost by Canna just use it as a foliar spray as I do for the first 2 weeks of budding it will accelerate bud development and you'll use a shit ton less I have that ity-bity bottle which has lasted me nearly three grows going on four.


thats what im doing now too.
canna says you can foliar spray until week four... and no ph adjustment unless its like a ph of 8 or higher.

canna just hooked me up with a free 5 liter of boost!!!... a $500.00 dollar value


----------



## cappeeler09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Basald said:


> Right now I am using the following in flower with no flushing prior to h2o only the last 5 days.
> 
> Canna Coco A/B 1-5ml/gal ease up 1ml per week from clone and back down before flush
> Canna Rhizotonic 1-10ml/gal (higher dose for initial wetting and transplanting)
> ...


yo basald im using all the canna nutrients youre using ive been trying to find out if i could use cannaboost then switch to over drive i would appreciate it if u or anybody can help me...beacuse ive always been told to use big bud then over drive but ive already got my canna nutrients....somebody help me....I NEED SOME FAT COLAS


----------



## jberry (Aug 18, 2009)

canna boost accelerator isnt a nutrient and doesnt change your EC... you can use it with any brand of nutes.
dont use the pk 13/14 with overdrive or big bud, but u can use cannaboost with either.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 18, 2009)

I use Nutrifield A+B nutes and they are good for the price. I also use Grotek Monster Grow and Monster Bloom which are both excellent products I would reccomend. Other products in my feed schedule are Budmeister, Liquid Lead, Pythoff and Sensa spray.

Ive been very happy with all those products and they have worked great for me.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks bro....so just dont use pk 13/14 at all..... or still use it as normal in my coco schedule and then switch to over drive?


----------



## jberry (Aug 19, 2009)

use pk 13/14 or hammerhead pk 9/18 for three weeks, then stop using the pk and start using a stronger flower boost for the last three weeks of bloom... but dont use a pk with other flower ferts... cannaboost isnt a fert so u can use it with any brand while flowering.

or some people only use the pk for one week but u better know exactly which week your strain likes it if u go that route.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Aug 19, 2009)

so am i safe to use over drive after cannaboost


----------



## jberry (Aug 19, 2009)

yes, or could use both at the same time for better results.


----------



## ManOnFire (Aug 20, 2009)

Advanced, Canna, House and Garden, Dutch Master are all pretty much on par. I know people who use them all on a rotation basis and they cant see a difference, other than price. Canna and HG are twice the price of Advanced or Dutch here.


----------



## jberry (Aug 20, 2009)

ManOnFire said:


> Advanced, Canna, House and Garden, Dutch Master are all pretty much on par. I know people who use them all on a rotation basis and they cant see a difference, other than price. Canna and HG are twice the price of Advanced or Dutch here.


i find all of that hard to believe. and the thread is about the best niutrient range for people growing in Coco. Canna has been the leader in Coco research for over 22 years and ive never heard anything bad about them. H&G is the shit and gives great results.

talking people into using AN or Dutchmasters over H&G and Canna is just wrong imo.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks alot bro...have u used cannaboost and over drive and have used them together aswell....i want to be sure so i dont kill my plants because people
have told me not to use over drive with or after cannaboost...i really want to use it as i know it gives good results i just want to be 100% sure because 
because this is my first grow and i dont want it to die


----------



## ManOnFire (Aug 23, 2009)

jberry said:


> i find all of that hard to believe. and the thread is about the best niutrient range for people growing in Coco. Canna has been the leader in Coco research for over 22 years and ive never heard anything bad about them. H&G is the shit and gives great results.
> 
> talking people into using AN or Dutchmasters over H&G and Canna is just wrong imo.


So I can only gather that you have used all these and have confirmed this? Or are you just saying out aloud what you think should be the case? Very few people I know use H&G, some use Canna, and the majority use DM. The people using Canna get no better results that those using DM. And if you had a great knowedge about growing you would realize that the A&B nuts are the lowest giver of yeilds. The addatives used in the flower phase dictate sucess.


----------



## jberry (Aug 23, 2009)

havent used many AN products and dont plan too other than hammerhead and their ph down. 
Everything else ive used. 
House & Garden gives the best results by far in my experience but u cant reuse coco when you use the entire H&G line, so thats why my choice is canna... the company with the largest data base, most experience, and 20+ years of research dedicated to cocoponics...
i think AN claims they have 3 years of coco research...

are all the companies that u listed good? ... yes i think they are, but when it come to COCO grows i think h&g and canna are the best choice... 
i said b4 that it was just my opinion. i wasnt trying to come off so harsh, i just do sometimes.

what additives are you talkin? i use all the nutes and additives suggested by whatever company im using as well as cal/mag, trichaderma, michorhizons, and other benificial bacterias/organisms. Am i missing something?


----------



## ManOnFire (Aug 23, 2009)

jberry said:


> havent used many AN products and dont plan too other than hammerhead and their ph down.
> Everything else ive used.
> House & Garden gives the best results by far in my experience but u cant reuse coco when you use the entire H&G line, so thats why my choice is canna... the company with the largest data base, most experience, and 20+ years of research dedicated to cocoponics...
> i think AN claims they have 3 years of coco research...
> ...


Im talking about PGR's, Rock super grow etc. I have used Canna, although not H&G. I have also used AN and Dutch Master. With the same set up (lights, coco etc) there was no difference in yield between the different grows. Thats what I am pointing out. If their was a noticeable difference in yield I would be using it. But hey, to each their own. Thats half the fun of growing I think, trying everything and comming up with your prefered method.


----------



## jberry (Aug 23, 2009)

my yield went up like 15% -20% when using H&G. Canna has a cleaner product but i think g&h is really great.
I used dutch masters line outdoors, so i admit that its kinda hard to compare it to anything indoor but i wasnt that impressed, for how much it costs. But you were right originally when you said they were all good products.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 13, 2009)

so is it possible that i can use cannaboost then switch over to advanced nutrients over drive without killing my plants


----------



## jberry (Sep 13, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> so is it possible that i can use cannaboost then switch over to advanced nutrients over drive without killing my plants


why would it hurt your plants? i dont understand the reasoning of people saying that? 

canna boost is not a fertilizer and over drive is... you should be able to use them together unless somebody knows something i dont?


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 13, 2009)

Do u think,i dont know because the man in the shop i go said dont but i never do beleve him anyway.... Would u have a look on my profile at my pics of my 1st crop...its blue cheese


----------



## jberry (Sep 13, 2009)

heres what the canna website says about the boost (sounds like you can use it and your shop guy is wrong):

"CANNABOOST is a universal flowering stimulant; this means it can be used in every cultivation system and in combination with every kind of feeding without exception."


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks alot bro....i just didnt want to use it and fuck up my 1st grow...peace


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 14, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-163150/albums/blue-cheese-1st-grow-8333/81246-blue-ched01.ajpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-163150/albums/blue-cheese-1st-grow-8333/81254-bluechedd9.ajpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-163150/albums/blue-cheese-1st-grow-8333/81252-bluee-cheese.ajpg

here are a few pics of my 1st grow,its blue cheese ther on the 25th day of 12/12 im using the canna nutrients and would love to use over drive how did it work out for u


----------



## jberry (Sep 14, 2009)

your plants look good, and if you are really worried about mixing the two products than just stop using the boost when you switch to overdrive... if you do that you will not have any problems. I have never used Overdrive, but out of all the A.N. products i have heard the most good things about overdrive... you will be just fine... start with a low dose for your first couple overdrive feedings to make sure you dont burn your plants, just to be safe than slowly increase up to recommended level.


----------



## madazz (Oct 9, 2009)

hey JB i got a friend who uses canna coco and all the nutrient range the same as i do. 1 thing he uses is Pythoff, woudn't that affect the benifical bacteria in the coco? i cant find out anything saying it will, only found on the flairform website it says it can be used with coco, but doesn't say anything on the affects etc. do u know this product? and can u tell me if this were being used would you still use canna zym? any help is appreciated. 

madazz


----------



## jberry (Oct 21, 2009)

madazz said:


> hey JB i got a friend who uses canna coco and all the nutrient range the same as i do. 1 thing he uses is Pythoff, woudn't that affect the benifical bacteria in the coco? i cant find out anything saying it will, only found on the flairform website it says it can be used with coco, but doesn't say anything on the affects etc. do u know this product? and can u tell me if this were being used would you still use canna zym? any help is appreciated.
> 
> madazz


 sorry i havent logged on in a while.... 

that product will kill your benificial bacteria and i wouldnt use it... thats just my feeling on it tho.


----------



## holayall (Apr 30, 2010)

so again . Whats a great alternative to cannaboost???


----------



## jberry (Apr 30, 2010)

holayall said:


> so again . Whats a great alternative to cannaboost???


Im not aware of any "great alternative" but Co2 enrichment would give some similar effects and then some... 

The Co2 will only work well if all the environmental conditions are just right.
The Cannaboost is the opposite, If your conditions _*are not*_ perfect then the cannaboost would likely help, but if you already have all conditions dialed in just right and the plants are already as healthy as can be then using the cannaboost probably wouldnt be much of a benefit besides possibly knocking off a few days of your normal flowering time... these are just my experiences tho. 

I dont use it at all any more but if I were to use it again it would be as a foliar feed... works better and uses a fraction of the product but you cant spray it too deep into the flowering cycle.


----------

